# Coolest chicken coop on the planet!



## Mr Rod (Feb 25, 2020)

After several months, I finally finished my coop. Awaiting the arrival of 42 chickens next week.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You put an amazing amount of work into that building. Is it from a plan or an artistic eye? Love the cupola. That's really a sweet touch. 

I can't read what the signs say though and I'm curious. 

Is there going to a run coming off the coop? We often suggest having one if predators show up. That way the birds can have fresh air but kept safe. After a while the predator moves on and the birds can go back to free ranging. 

And I have to ask, do you have at least 200 square feet of open floor space? That many birds, unless they're bantams, are going to need that much. 

What breeds are you getting?


----------



## Mr Rod (Feb 25, 2020)

robin416 said:


> You put an amazing amount of work into that building. Is it from a plan or an artistic eye? Love the cupola. That's really a sweet touch.
> 
> I can't read what the signs say though and I'm curious.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr Rod (Feb 25, 2020)

The coop is 12x24. Too many breeds to list but 32 of the 42 are different. I still have to build the run out back. I didn’t use any plans just started building and changed ideas and plans as I went.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Mr Rod said:


> View attachment 31816


That is too funny.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You will welcome the run addition. 

You're talented, that's for sure. Or an architect or builder. Or all of those things.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

That is the best coop ever! Great job!


----------



## Nancy B (Mar 8, 2020)

Gorgeous! I worry if I ever had something like that built for my chickens I’d have family try to move in instead ! Lol! What’s the inside look like? It is gorgeous!


----------

